
JavaScript in 2018 - bcherny
https://performancejs.com/post/hde6a33/JavaScript-in-2017:-Year-in-Review,-Predictions-for-2018
======
mhraza95
Making a web application back in 2016 is like going into a forest with nothing
but a compass. We know that we are heading in the right direction, it’s just
that we do not know the terrain in front of us. The more often we pass through
the forest, the better for us to find the best way to reach the destination.

There were tools and frameworks published every month to ease the web app
development or maybe just to improve application performance. Its hard for new
developer to choose the best one. For newcomers, they prefer on the save side
by relying on big vendors framework because they have troops to make sure the
framework they create is the best.

If you are seasoned web app developer, I would like to ask you this question :
“Does infernojs better than facebook react, or vue better than google angular
?”. Save the answer for yourself but I am sure you understand what I mean.

